

Best Job in America: Software engineer (2006) - steve19
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/moneymag_archive/2006/05/01/8375749/index.htm

======
rysmit
I work from anywhere in the world and can move to most large cities and get a
job! Life is pretty cushy and safe.

Irony is I reject this security for starting companies and working for no pay.

